# How do computer hardware stores work in Spain?



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

Could you point me to some of the stores or share your experiences?

Particularly I am interested in return policy (how long I have to return an item if I don't like it) and if I can order it in store so I wouldn't have to create any accounts and register my identity (I'm very privacy-conscious person and do not feel comfortable with it).

Also do you think it'll work if I do not speak Spanish? I know that people aren't too keen on English in Spain especially not the very center with costly apartments.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where in Spain are you talking about?


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

DunWorkin said:


> Where in Spain are you talking about?


Somewhere cheap (below 300eu, incl utilities) but still nice enough inside the apartments, 1 or 2 rooms. And with a decent food store less than 30min of walking distance away. I haven't exactly looked into rent yet, I don't have enough information about where I should be looking or what I should be looking for that matter.

Perhaps that will shed some light on it, because I do not have a more concrete answer.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The standard return policy here in Spain is that once you've opened it, it's yours. If you don't like it that's your problem. They would only make a return on an opened item if it turned out to be defective when opened. You can always return an unopened item. You usually have 14 days to make a return, but some stores extend that to 30 days. 

You wouldn't have to register in any store to buy computer hardware. But if they had to order something in for you they would ask you for your name simply so that they could find your order when it came time for pick-up.

As for particular stores, there are always the big-box stores (Wortens, MediaMarkt, Carrefour, El Corte Ingles, etc). A small store that I like is APP. It's a chain but they are franchises. Your local store will only be as good as the franchise owner is.


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

kalohi said:


> The standard return policy here in Spain is that once you've opened it, it's yours. If you don't like it that's your problem. They would only make a return on an opened item if it turned out to be defective when opened. You can always return an unopened item. You usually have 14 days to make a return, but some stores extend that to 30 days.
> 
> You wouldn't have to register in any store to buy computer hardware. But if they had to order something in for you they would ask you for your name simply so that they could find your order when it came time for pick-up.
> 
> As for particular stores, there are always the big-box stores (Wortens, MediaMarkt, Carrefour, El Corte Ingles, etc). A small store that I like is APP. It's a chain but they are franchises. Your local store will only be as good as the franchise owner is.


Are you sure that's how it works for computer hardware, peripherals or even whole computers? Because if it is, then I'm glad I asked. 4 other countries I lived in, I could return an opened item. Of course with a box and everything, usually within a month. In some countries they even paid me for shipping them back to them. Anyway, if you are sure, my question is answered and that's horrible news, but if you're not sure - let me know.

As for telling my name, of course I would need to show my ID, right?

Also do you know any specialized computer stores? By that I mean not supermarkets but a store dedicated to selling computer hardware, software, peripherals. Maybe some other electronics, but not many. Those are the only stores you can order specific hardware at usually, I can never get what I want at a supermarket or a general technology store.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Also do you know any specialized computer stores? By that I mean not supermarkets but a store dedicated to selling computer hardware, software, peripherals. Maybe some other electronics, but not many. Those are the only stores you can order specific hardware at usually, I can never get what I want at a supermarket or a general technology store.[/QUOTE]

What particularly are you after in hardware.GPU's,PSU's,CPU's.ram?Also,is it for air cooled or water cooled as a lot of this you will only get in the smaller franchise shops as has been pointed out.APP also PC Coste also to point out the main stores that have been mentioned you have a two week gap to try,I know the other week I got some bluetooth sound sticks to enhance the sound on my MacBook Pro but the bass on them was absolutely crap.Took them back to Media Mkt and got a refund straight away no problem.As I said if you can roughly tell me what you are after I will do my best to put you in the right direction,SB.


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

soulboy said:


> What particularly are you after in hardware.GPU's,PSU's,CPU's.ram?Also,is it for air cooled or water cooled as a lot of this you will only get in the smaller franchise shops as has been pointed out.APP also PC Coste also to point out the main stores that have been mentioned you have a two week gap to try,I know the other week I got some bluetooth sound sticks to enhance the sound on my MacBook Pro but the bass on them was absolutely crap.Took them back to Media Mkt and got a refund straight away no problem.As I said if you can roughly tell me what you are after I will do my best to put you in the right direction,SB.


Everything you named and more. But I'll be more specific so you'll get the idea.

Mice, keyboards, monitors, laptops, PSU's, CPU's, GPU's, RAM, MB's, sound cards, headphones, HDD's, SSD's, water blocks, air coolers, fans, network cards, laptops, mouse pads, computer cases, RAID racks, UPS, maybe even server gear. It's possible I forgot something but I think you get the idea anyway.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

spainweed said:


> Everything you named and more. But I'll be more specific so you'll get the idea.
> 
> Mice, keyboards, monitors, laptops, PSU's, CPU's, GPU's, RAM, MB's, sound cards, headphones, HDD's, SSD's, water blocks, air coolers, fans, network cards, laptops, mouse pads, computer cases, RAID racks, UPS, maybe even server gear. It's possible I forgot something but I think you get the idea anyway.


Bombas de Agua

I have used this in the past but you will find now that Media Mkt have a good selection of keyboards,mice,SSD's and their prices now seem to compare favourably with some of the specialist shops.Also have a look at PC Coste and APP.Are you going to be building rigs or is it just a one off?Also you will get some good deals on ebay Spain but for my watercooling stuff I like to use XSPC as I know the guy who owns it and he will always do me a good deal on any rads,pumps or res's I want.It's just a case of searching for the best deals available.Also there are a couple of specialist shops in Barcelona and if I find the details I will post it for you.I know when I was looking for a conversion kit for a D5 pump I got it from a shop in Barcelona.Hope you find what you are looking for.Keep benching.SB.


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

soulboy said:


> Bombas de Agua
> 
> I have used this in the past but you will find now that Media Mkt have a good selection of keyboards,mice,SSD's and their prices now seem to compare favourably with some of the specialist shops.Also have a look at PC Coste and APP.Are you going to be building rigs or is it just a one off?Also you will get some good deals on ebay Spain but for my watercooling stuff I like to use XSPC as I know the guy who owns it and he will always do me a good deal on any rads,pumps or res's I want.It's just a case of searching for the best deals available.Also there are a couple of specialist shops in Barcelona and if I find the details I will post it for you.I know when I was looking for a conversion kit for a D5 pump I got it from a shop in Barcelona.Hope you find what you are looking for.Keep benching.SB.


Thanks for that!

Well, I won't use Ebay or something like that because in case I want to return whatever I buy will cost me the shipping price, I can't afford that.

Seems like they do have return policies within 14 days even if it was opened. APP doesn't have it or I don't see it though. But it seems to be country wide so it should work. I hope some people at least speak English so I could understand what to do and not have a lot of problems returning something or even buying it.

And I'll be building rigs, yes.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've used this company in the UK for years, and they offer 48 hour delivery to Spain for £25 for the total order

European Delivery Info - novatech.co.uk

Their 'barebone' bundles offer good value Search Results - novatech.co.uk

You buy the basic PC you want and add hard drive/Optical drive/OS of your choice.


----------



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

bob_bob said:


> I've used this company in the UK for years, and they offer 48 hour delivery to Spain for £25 for the total order
> 
> European Delivery Info - novatech.co.uk
> 
> ...


£25 is a lot of money for me. I could pay £2 or so for shipping, but even that is not preferable.

If you're buying a whole PC, £25 is a pretty sweet deal, but then you could just buy it at a local store and not pay a single cent for shipping. Besides, I don't do barebone, I enjoy assembling stuff and having the choice for every single part without any sort of a limitation. Not to mention the return policy (price and ability to go part by part).


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Less than 300 euros?one or two rooms? haha for this price you can rent a small room for one person in a shared flat.For a computer shop online try Electrónica a precios baratos | redcoon.es.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stores like MediaMarkt, Worten and Carrefour, which are found all over Spain, have exactly the same returns policy as anywhere else in the EU - that's the point, consumer protection is Europe-wide. They usually have someone on the staff who can speak English, and they will set up a computer in English (or French?) for you if necessary.

As for giving your personal details, they may ask, but you are perfectly within your rights not to give them. We never do.


----------

